# Dog Walking - Kent



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

HI all - I currently walk two cocker spaniels and would like to take on another couple of dogs. Am CRB checked so if anyone requires a dog walker/day visitor in the Rochester/Gravesend area of Kent please PM me.

Many thanks!


----------

